# Sabre 32, 34 MkI, 34 MkII



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Seeking comments about and experiences with these 3 Sabre sailboats. Sailing characteristics and build quality are of most interest. (Keel models - not keel/CB versions)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You should join the Sabre discussion list here at SailNet and post your question there. I''m sure you will get a lot of help from the dedicated and knowledgeable Sabre owners (as I have in the past). Good luck.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

I would not join these mailing lists, way to many petty issues, hundreds of emails. I''ve sailed all three of these boats and can tell you emphatically, with the obvious exception of the PHRF numbers, they sail similarly as they were all designed by the same design team and built in the same factory. Suggest you choose the one (assuming all three are on your radar screen and available at this time) best equipped and in bristol condition. There are subtle hull differences between the series I and II boats, the 32 was only built for a few years so a series II boat was never produced. You really can''t go wrong with any of these boats, that said have it surveyed. 
Capt. Denr


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to both of you. I do tend to stay away from the email lists - previous experience was similar to Cap Denr''s description. But, I''m giving the Sabre list a try - none of the petty posturing and the volume hasn''t been bad, so far.

Boats: 

The 34 MkII is just too much money for my budget, so it''s off the list. Too bad.

The 32 "looks" like a good sailing boat. Numbers seem to support that baseless observation. I may like it better than the 34 MkI in spite of the reduced room below. Are there any strong opinions about the Aft-Cabin vs Classic layout? Any idea percent of each configuration built?

The 34 MkI (fin keel) may be the boat of choice because of availability. Seems like a "can''t go wrong" kind of choice...as long as the boat is free of any serious/expensive problems.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

The S32 and the S34 I were built exclusively in the classic configuration. The aft cabin layout in the S34 II was only available in the 90''s. It''s hard to go wrong with the classic layout as it gives the cabin a spacious feeling when the table is folded up against the bulkhead while underway.


----------



## Dan_T (Apr 14, 2000)

I own a 1985 Sabre 32 and previously owned an 1981 Sabre 28. And have sailed both Sabre 34 I and Sabre 34 II. 

The Sabre 32 comes in basically three different interior configurations. 1) Classic w/ fold-down table, 2) Classic w/ wrap around settee and standing table and 3) An Aft cabin arrangement.

I have the (2) configuration. Which layout is best is matter of personal preference.

Orginally I was looking for a Sabre 34 I, but I came across a Sabre 32 that was in excellent condition so I went for it. As you know, the fine workmanship and sailing characteristics of Sabres'' are recognized by those who are familiar with them.

As far as the Sabre 34 II 1989/90+, I could not justify paying almost double the price for this new design. The improvements are good and well thought out but I can buy alot of beer with the $40-50K, I saved.

In any case, if you have any more specific questions about any of these models - let me know -or- post a question on SailNet Sabre list - they are quite helpful.

Best Regards,

Dan


----------



## Dan_T (Apr 14, 2000)

My return e-mail address is [email protected]


----------

